# Sergei Mikhailovich Slonimsky (born 12 august 1932)



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Russian Soviet composer, eclectic.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------

